# обещаться v. пообещать



## Enquiring Mind

Hi all, the context is that I gave обещаться as a synonym of дать слово / поклясться / взяться (to give one's word), in other words, there's no full sentence, and it was 'd. I'm not questioning the native speaker's opinion, but I see


> обещаться
> 1. То же, что обещать в 1 знач. (разг.). Он обещался, что приедет к последнему акту. Л. Толстой.
> 2. кому. Дать (давать) слово, обет жениться на ком-н., выйти замуж за кого-н., посвятить сеяб кому-н. (простореч.). Любили мы друг друга, обещались. Чехов.


 in Ushakov, and pretty much the same in Efremova and Ozhegov. I deduce, then, that the sense of обещаться is more like "to betroth/promise oneself to someone (in marriage)" - обручиться с кем-л. But then I find several examples where обещаться is used apparently in the sense of "to make a promise", "to give one's word".





> К весне строители обещались сдать девятиэтажный дом на три сотни квартир. И провернуть претензию в суде при таком обороте дела он оказался бессилен, несмотря на то, что их советник Козлятников знал все входы и выходы и обещался устроить все как нужно. Доктор на руках внес ее в ее комнату, уложил в постель и, растолковав Минодоре, как она должна поставить мушку, обещался на другой день приехать часов в восемь утра. Юлий подивился просьбе Памфилия, но обещался сделать все, что от него зависит. (here)


 Are these examples old-fashioned, too literary, too colloquial? I don't find any use of обещаться in newspaper articles or the like*. 
Thanks in advance for any guidance on this. Отвечать можно по-русски или по-английски - как удобней.

*[except a few cases where it's evidently a misprint/autocorrection for обращаться like here: Ремонт или профилактика, диагностика или консультация, вы можете _*обещаться*_ к нам по любым из этих вопросов  ].


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> *[except a few cases where it's evidently a misprint/autocorrection for обращаться like here: Ремонт или профилактика, диагностика или консультация, вы можете _*обещаться*_ к нам по любым из этих вопросов  ].


This must be *обращаться.*


----------



## Sobakus

Я бы описал это слово как разговорно-устаревшее - большинству оно вряд ли на ум придёт, но в данных примерах звучит вполне органично. С другой стороны, "обещаться, что" мне меньше нравится.


----------



## kwak22

Don't pay too much attention to the reflexive particle. Nobody promises themselves. They give a promise, and this action reflects on themselves, that's the deal. “Он обещался, что приедет” does not mean “he gave his person to us”; it means (to me, right now) “he gave a promise, and that looked a bit too light-hearted, so we're not really convinced”.

“Я обещаюсь” does not properly substitute “я клянусь”, unlike e. g. “я даю слово”.

“К весне строители обещались сдать девятиэтажный дом на три сотни квартир.” is suitably bad taste to be called modern and fine. “Любили мы друг друга, обещались” is antique. “Он обещался, что приедет к последнему акту” is fine without irony, if “nerdy”.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Я бы описал это слово как разговорно-устаревшее - большинству оно вряд ли на ум придёт, но в данных примерах звучит вполне органично. С другой стороны, "обещаться, что" мне меньше нравится.


"Обещаться" - это совершенно современный момент речи, который вполне литературен к тому же:

"Короче, он обещался быть «весь в черной джинсе», я обещалась быть блондинкой в серой куртке. В общем, мы свои обоюдные обещания выполнили, ..."

"... приём у Патриарха, потом у владыки Филарета (Вахромеева) (1) в «иностранном» отделе, а вечером он обещался быть у нас, у двоюродных сестёр."


----------



## Vadim K

I have never heard or read this verb in colloquial speech or in modern literature.


----------



## Awwal12

In the literature it surely exists, but I must note that in the Corpus it has only 1 entry of 40 after 1940. And I cannot remember hearing it in the spoken form (although I cannot guarantee that it isn't actually used by many people).
Generally the word sounds a bit dated, maybe also becoming dialectal these days, certainly informal and rare.


----------



## Vovan

*Обещаться* - 1) быть обещанным (_Нам обещалось... = Нам обещали..._)
2) (+ инфинитив, разговорное, редко) обещать, давать обещание относительно себя в (полу)официальных отношениях
3) (поэтическое) клясться друг другу в любви до гроба и т.п.

Второе значение можно рассмотреть по аналогии со словом _"грозить(ся)"_:
*грозить(ся), *+инфинитив, разговорное:
_Он грозился уволить всех нерадивых сотрудников.
Грозил уйти и больше не вернуться.
_​Если "грозиться" активно употребляется в современном разговорном русском языке, то "обещаться" (во втором значении) - довольно редко. Мне кажется, так ("обещаться") чаще говорят женщины, подчиненные и т.п., желая подчеркнуть уважительное отношение к объекту речи (иногда - иронично).

Update: see #13.


----------



## Q-cumber

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi all, the context is that I gave обещаться as a synonym of дать слово / поклясться / взяться (to give one's word), in other words, there's no full sentence, and it was 'd. I'm not questioning the native speaker's opinion, but I see
> in Ushakov, and pretty much the same in Efremova and Ozhegov. I deduce, then, that the sense of обещаться is more like "to betroth/promise oneself to someone (in marriage)" - обручиться с кем-л. But then I find several examples where обещаться is used apparently in the sense of "to make a promise", "to give one's word". Are these examples old-fashioned, too literary, too colloquial? I don't find any use of обещаться in newspaper articles or the like*.
> Thanks in advance for any guidance on this. Отвечать можно по-русски или по-английски - как удобней.
> 
> *[except a few cases where it's evidently a misprint/autocorrection for обращаться like here: Ремонт или профилактика, диагностика или консультация, вы можете _*обещаться*_ к нам по любым из этих вопросов  ].


Доброе утро,  EM!

Когда я ставил "красный крест" возле слова "обещаться", я, в первую очередь, рассматривал его в качестве синонима к выражению "дать слово".

Дать слово бросить пить = пообещать/ дать обещание / дать зарок /поклясться бросить пить
От дал себе слово, что не будет больше ей звонить. = Он пообещал себе, что не будет больше ей звонить.

- Прости, но я не смогу на тебе жениться...
- Но ты дал (мне) слово!  
- Но ты (по)обещал! 
-Но ты поклялся! 
-Но ты обещался! 

Глагол "обещаться", по моему мнению, звучит в современном языке странно, главным образом из-за возвратного окончания.

Значение #2, приведенное в словаре, к настоящему моменту полностью вышло из употребления.


> Любили мы друг друга, обещались. Чехов


Такой вариант использования глагола сегодня совершенно невозможен. Следует отметить, впрочем, что именно в этом значении возвратная форма глагола имела какой-то смысл:
Обещались -> обещали себя (друг другу)

Что касается *современного *использования глагола в значении "обещать", то я бы отнес его к просторечию. Скажу честно, я за всю свою <долгую> жизнь ни разу не употреблял этот глагол, и не слышал чтобы кто-то его использовал в реальном разговоре.  

    И если "он обещался быть / приехать" звучит ещё более-менее , то строителям <by all means> лучше обещать закончить объект в срок, а не "обещаться" .


----------



## Maroseika

Nowadays обещаться is more peculiar to the written language. In colloquial speech it sounds somewhat weird or maybe jokingly (a play on styles mixing).


----------



## Vovan

Q-cumber said:


> И если "он обещался быть / приехать" звучит ещё более-менее


Не потому ли, что здесь мы угадываем пассив (= "обещали, что он будет/приедет")?

Ведь, в принципе, иногда мы говорим/пишем (спорные?) _"прогнозироваться быть"_ и т.п.
_Первый матч также прогнозировался быть низовым, но быстрый гол и ошибки защитников сделали матч самым результативным_. (Источник: Прогноз на футбол сегодня: Румыния - Греция | Вплюсе.ru).​Если так, то такое употребление нельзя осмысливать в контексте значения, приводимого словарями:


> То же, что обещать в 1 знач. (разг.).


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Nowadays обещаться is more peculiar to the written language. In colloquial speech it sounds somewhat weird or maybe jokingly (a play on styles mixing).


I'd say '...to archaic written language'.


----------



## Vovan

Q-cumber said:


> Следует отметить, впрочем, что именно в этом значении возвратная форма глагола имела какой-то смысл:


Кстати, мне еще пример один впомнился, в связи с возвратной частицей:
_(от)рапортовать(ся)
_​Интересно, как в словаре Ушакова написано:


> *РАПОРТОВАТЬСЯ*, рапортуюсь, рапортуешься (офиц.).
> *1.* совер. и несовер. Предъявить (предъявлять) рапорт о себе (воен. устар.). Он рапортовался больным.
> *2.* несовер. страд. _к_ рапортовать.


"Рапорт *о себе*". Т.е. акцент на себе, не на ком-то/чем-то еще.
Так можно легитимизировать использование возвратной частицы "-ся" в глаголе "обещаться", как мне кажется.
_Он обещался, что его брат больше никого не тронет._​


----------



## Vovan

Современное изложение многих вопросов возвратности - здесь:
Возвратность | Русская грамматика


----------



## Vovan

Еще несколько иллюстраций - современная, а также полувековой и вековой давности:


> Я вот только сегодня закончил портрет этого самого персонажа по его просьбе, он и релиз обещался подписать (с разрешения родителей, естественно)





> Потолковали еще о проекте.  Профессор обещался закончить его как можно скорее.
> 
> (Воспоминания В.Ф.Булгакова, секретаря Л.Н. Толстого в 1910 г., написаны в 1946-1961 гг. )





> Он доказывал, что завещание было выманено насильно, и обещался представить свидетелей своему обвинению.
> 
> (Ф.М. Достоевский. Неточка Незванова.)





> Обещался приказать присмотреть за лошадью,  чем граф остался доволен.
> 
> Граф Лев Николаевич Толстой в суде



"Обещался" здесь жутко напоминает "обязался", "подвязался" (жарг.), "подписался (на)", "согласился (на)" и т.д., а также "взялся" (как верно заметил EM).

Заметим и то, что в первом примере (современном) видим интересное стилистическое смешение, упомянутое Maroseika выше ("релиз обещался подписать").


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Когда я ставил "красный крест" возле слова "обещаться", я, в первую очередь, рассматривал его в качестве синонима к выражению "дать слово".
> 
> Дать слово бросить пить = пообещать/ дать обещание / дать зарок /поклясться бросить пить
> От дал себе слово, что не будет больше ей звонить. = Он пообещал себе, что не будет больше ей звонить.
> 
> - Прости, но я не смогу на тебе жениться...
> - Но ты дал (мне) слово!
> - Но ты (по)обещал!
> -Но ты поклялся!
> -Но ты обещался!
> 
> Глагол "обещаться", по моему мнению, звучит в современном языке странно, главным образом из-за возвратного окончания.
> 
> Значение #2, приведенное в словаре, к настоящему моменту полностью вышло из употребления.
> 
> Такой вариант использования глагола сегодня совершенно невозможен. Следует отметить, впрочем, что именно в этом значении возвратная форма глагола имела какой-то смысл:
> Обещались -> обещали себя (друг другу)
> 
> Что касается *современного *использования глагола в значении "обещать", то я бы отнес его к просторечию. Скажу честно, я за всю свою <долгую> жизнь ни разу не употреблял этот глагол, и не слышал чтобы кто-то его использовал в реальном разговоре.
> 
> И если "он обещался быть / приехать" звучит ещё более-менее , то строителям <by all means> лучше обещать закончить объект в срок, а не "обещаться" .


Нормально это звучит - как в устной, так и в письменной речи, и употребляется отнюдь не редко. Я удивляюсь только тем форерос, которые утверждают обратное, отрицая очевидное:
"10 oct. 2016 - Погода обещалась быть и, забегая вперед, была шикарной, пожалела, что не было шорт с собой. До поворота к горе домчали за 2-45 ..."


----------



## Awwal12

"Обещала быть" дает в Гугле 202 тысячи условных хитов.
"Обещалась быть" - 4480.
Кое-какие выводы уже можно сделать.


----------

